# Karma



## Gamenews6 (May 7, 2003)

Can this forum have karma ranks or will that be to much and if tyou get over a certain karma in total they become mods but they have to be exeptional to all the op's and mod's to get a higher KARMA rank


----------



## X-Gamer (May 7, 2003)

I sincerely doubt the karma system will have anything to do with becoming a mod. I saw it in cricket's site and it seemed like a good idea but being chosen to be a mod is entirely up to the admin.


----------



## Gamenews6 (May 7, 2003)

It was just an idea for maybe exceptional poeple who react with others and are nice on the forum who the admins and Ops like.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, people would post crap and get to the number of posts to be a mod and then you have like 50 mods per forum. I think we're good on mods the way we are.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 7, 2003)

And being kind to people and proficient with language DOESN'T get you anything now? No, it gets you respect. I'm pretty well liked here (I think), and it's because of that.

And that's also the reason KiVan asked me to be a mod as well.  The Karma idea is too rigid, I think -- people can determine who they like and don't like by themselves.

As for the idea about moderation as a reward? Sorry, that's based on responsibility and honesty, which cannot be tracked by a machine.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (May 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 7 2003 said:


> As for the idea about moderation as a reward? Sorry, that's based on responsibility and honesty, which cannot be tracked by a machine.
> 
> -Tempest out.-


Yeah, I could just see some poor sod come in, be all nice until he becomes a mod through the system. After which he then shows his true face (or just becomes a spontaneous asshole for no apparent reason), and get himself banned, possibly splitting the forum. I think I'd leave mod/op'ing decisions to Kivan and gang...


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## Gamenews6 (May 8, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, people would post crap and get to the number of posts to be a mod and then you have like 50 mods per forum. I think we're good on mods the way we are.


 jumpman17 
I didn't say on how may posts

Well then so the karma idea is not good.
I though it will be good to see who is loyal and helpful on this forum. 

Which then they get rewarded for, But after the process of the karma has gone higher than what the expectation is by the Admins & Mods


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Gamenews6 @ May 8 2003 said:


> I though it will be good to see who is loyal and helpful on this forum. Which then they get rewarded for


Ever hear of Occam's Razor? "The simplest solution tends to be the best one"?  We can do all that stuff that I quoted by ourselves, as humans. Why make some needlessly-complicated computer algorithm that people can circumvent if we've already got this? 

-Tempest out.-


----------



## AnTi-WaR (May 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 7 2003 said:


> And being kind to people and proficient with language DOESN'T get you anything now? No, it gets you respect. I'm pretty well liked here (I think), and it's because of that.
> 
> And that's also the reason KiVan asked me to be a mod as well.Â The Karma idea is too rigid, I think -- people can determine who they like and don't like by themselves.
> 
> ...


you got my respect you earned by giving me a monthly check.

thanks tempest you pay for my gba and games your the best.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 9, 2003)

Hmm? You are not talking sense. I haven't paid for anyone's stuff...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## AnTi-WaR (May 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 9 2003 said:


> Hmm? You are not talking sense. I haven't paid for anyone's stuff...
> 
> -Tempest out.-


arhhhhhhhhhhhh why couldnt you go along with it you ruined the whole little white lie

;(


----------



## dpm14 (May 9, 2003)

Karma is silly...  Especially if you cannot change the vote you later make on a user...  Face it, not all of our posts will be decent, or be typed when we are sober.  There has to be room for some people to have fun, and fun often offends other people who might be too sensitive.  I say we let the mods enforce the rules, and leave that as the way to judge the forum and the users.


----------



## X-Gamer (May 9, 2003)

QUOTE(AnTi-WaR @ May 9 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 9 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm? You are not talking sense. I haven't paid for anyone's stuff...
> ...


Heheh, you may know a lot of stuff, Tempest but you don't know a sarcasm when you see one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, it looks like it's unanimous then: the karma system isn't needed to determine weither a member is good or bad. Beside, we already have a system for a member to report offending posts to mods and it's quite obvious to see if a member like Tempest is well respected for his good behavior.


----------



## Gamenews6 (May 9, 2003)

Ok, my idea was crap. It was just a suggestion in the first place not an argument.


----------



## X-Gamer (May 9, 2003)

I don't think it was crap, it's just that I don't think we need that kind of system here in GBATemp. Don't worry if your idea is rejected, the purpose of this board is to post suggestions like you did and we simply discussed weither it would be good or not. The final decision is up to the admins.


----------



## xero (May 9, 2003)

Eh, most of the time you can tell people are well-respected by how they handle themselves when they post.  Or how the community acts towards any one of their posts.  Or the fact the poster is named Xero.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (At times like this, I WISH I regged my name under a captial X...doh)

Karma isn't a bad idea, but for a board this size, it'd bring even more post whoring than before.  Once you have any kind of system that will generate a rank (post count, karma, exp. points, and the like) some complete idiot is gonna go on a posting spree and light up the forums.  Loyalty isn't in the number of posts, but in how true someone can be to the community.  I'd consider a good amount of folks here loyal because they read/post every day.  Some I'd say aren't loyal cause they joined a while ago just to download stuff and don't post at all.  And there's a handful that are pure post whores...period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember, it's not the members' jobs to police the boards.  We are here to have fun, ya know.  If there's an issue, there's a modertaor/administration system set up for handling issues and complaints and the like.  Trust me, you have no idea how much crap a mod/admin puts up with until you become one...I've learned that first hand.


----------



## dice (May 9, 2003)

All I can at the moment is:

The most helpful, nicest guy is someone who give out something to the forum without expecting something back in return.


----------



## Gamenews6 (May 9, 2003)

I dont mind weather it is introduced or not.
It was only a suggestion


----------

